# Amy Reason Not To Get An Iphone?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im tempted... any thoughts?

and, should I just buy one locally that I know will work here or should I buy one used? ISTR you cant just whack in a SIM and go like normal phones.. :huh:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Jon

Wife has a Samsung Tocco - similar and she really likes it. Couple of other alternatives now as well. For this type of phone I bought new though so as to be covered if problems.

Alasdair


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Alas said:


> Hi Jon
> 
> Wife has a Samsung Tocco - similar and she really likes it. Couple of other alternatives now as well. For this type of phone I bought new though so as to be covered if problems.
> 
> Alasdair


iPhone.... the best a man can get :lol:

They really are good, but dont have every feature.... but what they do have works in a way that nobody has yet copied The intuitive nature of the OS is way better than anyone else has done as yet.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Interesting comparison: http://www.t3.com/telecom/mobile-phones/de...o-review-review

Hmmm...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Jon,

Buy one in the UK........ get them to send it Surface Mail......the urge will have passed by the time you get it !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You need 3G coverage otherwise they are crap, a colleague at work has one and he doesn't like it .... as a business tool it isn't a patch on a BlackBerry especially if you travel.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Jon you might want to have a look at the new HTC Touch HD, the true iPhone killer :thumbsup:

http://blogs.zdnet.com/cell-phones/?p=120

Also as it's running Windows it's so easy to tweak


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roger said:


> Jon,
> 
> Buy one in the UK........ get them to send it Surface Mail......the urge will have passed by the time you get it !!! :lol: :lol:


Damn its still not arrived then mate, im so so sorry     h34r:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

JonW said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Jon,
> ...


Jon.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Dont worry......I get my state pension in 3 years...will be able to calculate it when it arrives..!!

Had plenty on my mind lately...was made redundant on my birthady this week!

ATB

Roger


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JoT said:


> You need 3G coverage otherwise they are crap, a colleague at work has one and he doesn't like it .... as a business tool it isn't a patch on a BlackBerry especially if you travel.


To be honest I hated my BlackBerry it was slow and I had the one with the naff keyboard that took me a good week to get used to... LOL

Good point on 3G version 



PhilM said:


> Jon you might want to have a look at the new HTC Touch HD, the true iPhone killer :thumbsup:
> 
> http://blogs.zdnet.com/cell-phones/?p=120
> 
> Also as it's running Windows it's so easy to tweak


Cool, I'll check it out... tho Im a fan of windows at times, and windows mobile is great for standardising apps etc so ive been more of a fan of Symbian on phones as I dont share apps as its just me on it etc, hence why I was tempted to try a non windows device again and now ive moved to Mac the Apple makes sense... always keen to hear more


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roger said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Roger said:
> ...


LOL, it will make a nice Christmas pressie Id hope... I am sorry tho mate. 

Damn Im really sorry to hear that mate. That sucks. Hope it works out for you and you can do more of what you enjoy.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Haven't got one, but have a look here for some tips on what you can do with it that Apple didn't intend you to...

http://forum.football365.com/index.php?t=m...mp;start=0&


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Jon, good to hear that you've gone Mac. I'm heading that way too, gonna go for the new 15" MBP for Chrimbo.

IMO the iPhone isn't the full-on business tool that a Blackberry is, but my one director switched from the Pearl, which he loved, to an iPhone whic he loved even more. It works, in a way that only someone with their eyes open and mind unclouded with Mac/PC BS can really appreciate. Sure there's fanboys on each side of the street, but I switched the CEO to an iPhone, she has no issues, and she's blonde. I mean, come on!

Once I get moved to Exchange 2007 then we'll be pushing email to the iPhone and then I'll be pushing for one, too.

It's really the whole Apple experience. It just works, easily.

Of course it stinks that it's tied to only one service provider, and it's even worse over here from what I have read (mostly here) but it would be worth it. (and if I get one it'll piss off the 16 yo to no end)


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I found even with 3 bars of signal and being in a standard coverage area wasnt enough for people to hear me on the other end of the phone..... so had to take it back.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Our Finance Director has had three!! none lasted more than2 days....in his words ....."bag of crap"


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I have one as I am a big fan of Macs

Works a treat , very pleased with it, the user interface is second to non IMHO , Works seamlesly with my Macs

Never had any signal problems as such

As said by other members maybe not a full on business tool but then thats not what its being marketed as

Well thats my ten peneth probably get flamed now by all the Mac haters :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I looked at it, but I'm not a big fan of Apple. I went with the HTC Touch Diamond in the end, the fact that it was on windows meant there are plenty of places to get software from. The first thing I did though was turn off Touch-flo, it's not a finished product imho. The phone itself though as a PDA/GPS is perfect. Runs both IGO and Tomtom well.


----------

